

Is it stupid to pay for beautiful things? - fallenhitokiri
http://screamingatmyscreen.com/2013/7/is-it-stupid-to-pay-for-beautiful-things/

======
lmm
Evidence suggests that buying things is an inefficient way to turn money into
happiness (you're better off buying experiences). You tend to end up on a
treadmill where you have to buy more and more expensive versions of everything
just to maintain your level of satisfaction with them.

When I buy a "thing" it's as a means to an end - it's not what I own that
matters, but what I do with it. Sometimes that means the power of a tool is
important, but most of the time it means buying the cheapest thing and
spending my money on things that are more meaningful. I remember what I've
done, and forget what I own.

~~~
fallenhitokiri
Author here. I agree with you that "buying things for happiness" is not the
best idea someone can have.

But there are things someone needs to buy and I see buying something someone
needs and spending some extra money to get something he or she likes to look
at or use as a good idea.

IMHO those are two different things.

------
jjindev
There is the beauty contest, and then there is Keynes' beauty contest, in
which people flock to what they think other people think is beauty.

I think people respect an informed choice about an asethetic, but some
distrust the flocking.

